# Do you remove your dovetail mounted sight when transporting your bow?



## Tactical-N8 (Feb 14, 2016)

So I recently purchased a CBE Tek Hybrid Pro sight. Just got it all set up this weekend and I found that I prefer to have the dovetail extended almost as far out as it will go. This seems to give me a good fit with my 1/8" peep and just feels like the best set up for me right now. This is the first sight that I've owned that has the ability to extend like this. The only problem is that now it won't fit in my bow case. So my question is, How do those of you with dovetail mounted sights transport your bows? I generally try to hit a local 3D every weekend from now until Archery Season hits in October here in PA.

Do you remove your sight so that it will fit in the case?
I'm liking the idea of the dovetail mount. It's just new to me since I generally like to keep things locked down once I get everything dialed in.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Yep take mine off pack in my case with foam around it and put it back on when i get there.your sight bar should be numbered and just put back in the same number so you will be sighted in


----------



## Tactical-N8 (Feb 14, 2016)

ar1220 said:


> Yep take mine off pack in my case with foam around it and put it back on when i get there.your sight bar should be numbered and just put back in the same number so you will be sighted in


Surprisingly this site bar isn't numbered and does really have any markings on it. But I think I should be able to mark it somehow to get it in the same position when reattaching. Thanks!


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Silver Sharpie put a mark up next to the mount


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

Always


----------



## Tactical-N8 (Feb 14, 2016)

ar1220 said:


> Silver Sharpie put a mark up next to the mount


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

I put mine in a soft bag and carry it carefully, never had an issue. I don't like taking things loose.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

I run the same sight and have marked it with a silver sharpie. When I travel I slide it all the way in and it fits perfectly in my 4214 SKB. CBE doesn't make a knob for that dovetail bar only the allen set screw that comes with it , However a Axcel knob fits perfectly . I pulled the axcel/truball sticker off and can easily slide my sight in and out .


----------



## Tactical-N8 (Feb 14, 2016)

PFD42 said:


> I run the same sight and have marked it with a silver sharpie. When I travel I slide it all the way in and it fits perfectly in my 4214 SKB. CBE doesn't make a knob for that dovetail bar only the allen set screw that comes with it , However a Axcel knob fits perfectly . I pulled the axcel/truball sticker off and can easily slide my sight in and out .


Thanks for the info. And that's good to know that the Axcel knob fits.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yep. I used a $3 small plano tackle box with gun case foam. I put marks on the side of the dovetail with pencil to verify it's in the right position

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

